
The Law of Leaky Abstractions - aaronbrethorst
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/LeakyAbstractions.html
======
im3w1l
Having every programmer learn every part of the abstraction chain is wasteful.
The solution is to have the majority of programmers work in the abstraction
and have a few fix the leaks

